# Adrian di Adriano Celentano: dal 21 gennaio su Canale 5



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente va in onda il cartone "*Adrian*" avente protagonista *Adriano Celentano*, con disegni di Milo Manara e musiche di Nicola Piovani e dello stesso Celentano. L'opera animata, in realtà, fungerà da accompagnamento di uno show in diretta, di cui si sa poco o nulla, se non il fatto che sarà trasmesso dal Teatro Camploy di Verona.

"Adrian" andrà in onda, per nove puntate, a partire da* lunedì 21 e martedì 22 gennaio 2019*, per poi proseguire sempre nella serata del lunedì, in prima serata, su Canale 5.

*Ultimi aggiornamenti: 

Michelle Hunziker e Teo Teocoli si sono ritirati dal progetto (la prima avrebbe intrapreso tale decisione dopo aver letto il copione). A sostituirli, Ambra Angiolini e Nino Frassica.

Il cartone tratterà vari temi quali politica, ambiente e critica al consumismo. 

Lo show sarà condotto da Michelle Hunziker con la partecipazione di Natalino Balasso, Nino Frassica, Teo Teocoli, Lillo e Greg e non mancheranno gli ospiti. Tutto "top secret", invece, su cosa farà Celentano in persona.
*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Gennaio 2019)

pero il volume dello spot possono abbassarlo un pò, ogni volta ti fanno prendere un colpo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero il volume dello spot possono abbassarlo un pò, ogni volta ti fanno prendere un colpo



Ahahahaha è vero, ed era lo stesso quando c'era la pubblicità di "Rock Economy" di Celentano, qualche anno fa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è vero, ed era lo stesso quando c'era la pubblicità di "Rock Economy" di Celentano, qualche anno fa.



ah quindi è una cosa fatta di proposito


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2019)

*Il cartone tratterà vari temi quali politica, ambiente e critica al consumismo. Lo show sarà condotto da Michelle Hunziker con la partecipazione di Natalino Balasso, Nino Frassica, Teo Teocoli, Lillo e Greg e non mancheranno gli ospiti. Tutto "top secret", invece, su cosa farà Celentano in persona.*


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ancora in giro Celentano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Ahahaha è un hentai?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Sta Hunziker ha rotto... Ma cosa c'entra???


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente va in onda il cartone "*Adrian*" avente protagonista *Adriano Celentano*, con disegni di Milo Manara e musiche di Nicola Piovani e dello stesso Celentano. L'opera animata, in realtà, fungerà da accompagnamento di uno show in diretta, di cui si sa poco o nulla, se non il fatto che sarà trasmesso dal Teatro Camploy di Verona.
> 
> "Adrian" andrà in onda, per nove puntate, a partire da* lunedì 21 e martedì 22 gennaio 2019*, per poi proseguire sempre nella serata del lunedì, in prima serata, su Canale 5.
> 
> ...



Speravo davvero in un programma evento, a quanto pare invece il fumetto animato che mi intrigava molto sarà solo un intramezzo tra lo show di gente di cui mi frega zero..guarderò la prima sera per curiosità..poi vedremo..ma mi pareva troppo bella una cosa innovativa..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2019)

*Michelle Hunziker e Teo Teocoli si sono ritirati dal progetto (la prima avrebbe intrapreso tale decisione dopo aver letto il copione). A sostituirli, Ambra Angiolini e Nino Frassica.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2019)

Non capisco perché in Italia c'è sta venerazione per Celentano, solo poco tempo fa per il suo compleanno mille special TV. Ora sta porcata indegna che è costata svariati milioni.

L'animazione seria non se la fila nessuno e viene bistratta, ma vengono investiti 10 milioni di euro per un progetto orribile come questo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché in Italia c'è sta venerazione per Celentano, solo poco tempo fa per il suo compleanno mille special TV. Ora sta porcata indegna che è costata svariati milioni.
> 
> L'animazione seria non se la fila nessuno e viene bistratta, ma vengono investiti 10 milioni di euro per un progetto orribile come questo


Considerando come sta messa Mediaset è oro colato anche se 9 puntate sono troppe, gli ascolti difficilmente reggeranno (la prima penso farà il botto per la curiosità) e gli spettatori Mediaset ormai seguono solo Maria De Filippi ed il trash di U&D (gli show di quest'autunno sono stati tutti dei flop dai reality a Scherzi a Parte con Bonolis). 

Il progetto non so come definirlo, ma lo show lo vedo una cosa forzatissima giusto per acchiappare pubblico, che altrimenti non verrebbe attirato dal solo cartone. Cioè, conduttori che vengono decisi all'ultimo e mancano 2 giorni, mah... Poi se la strategia di Celentano è far diffondere fake-news per alimentare il mistero dietro il programma ed aumentare la curiosità (come penso e spero), ci sta riuscendo alla grande. Alla fine lui, almeno negli ultimi anni, quando è apparso in tv non ha mai preannunciato nulla fino a quando non si manifestava ed anche in questo caso sta facendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## leviatano (19 Gennaio 2019)

non poteva essere una serie cartone animato.
in Italia l'animazione è sfruttata solo per la pubblicità, e quello che hanno fatto qui è con quei pochi mezzi che si hanno a disposizione nel panorama italiano dell'animazione.
con 10 milioni di euro puoi fare cose migliori in campo dell'animazione, che sta boiata.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente va in onda il cartone "*Adrian*" avente protagonista *Adriano Celentano*, con disegni di Milo Manara e musiche di Nicola Piovani e dello stesso Celentano. L'opera animata, in realtà, fungerà da accompagnamento di uno show in diretta, di cui si sa poco o nulla, se non il fatto che sarà trasmesso dal Teatro Camploy di Verona.
> 
> "Adrian" andrà in onda, per nove puntate, a partire da* lunedì 21 e martedì 22 gennaio 2019*, per poi proseguire sempre nella serata del lunedì, in prima serata, su Canale 5.
> 
> ...



Sarà la solita roba comunista


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Considerando come sta messa Mediaset è oro colato anche se 9 puntate sono troppe, gli ascolti difficilmente reggeranno (la prima penso farà il botto per la curiosità) e gli spettatori Mediaset ormai seguono solo Maria De Filippi ed il trash di U&D (gli show di quest'autunno sono stati tutti dei flop dai reality a Scherzi a Parte con Bonolis).
> 
> Il progetto non so come definirlo, ma lo show lo vedo una cosa forzatissima giusto per acchiappare pubblico, che altrimenti non verrebbe attirato dal solo cartone. Cioè, conduttori che vengono decisi all'ultimo e mancano 2 giorni, mah... Poi se la strategia di Celentano è far diffondere fake-news per alimentare il mistero dietro il programma ed aumentare la curiosità (come penso e spero), ci sta riuscendo alla grande. Alla fine lui, almeno negli ultimi anni, quando è apparso in tv non ha mai preannunciato nulla fino a quando non si manifestava ed anche in questo caso sta facendo la stessa cosa.



quotone sulla prima parte. mediaset è allo sfascio. 
il GF fa pena detto da uno che anni fa lo guardava ma poi lentamente si è allontanato per via che ormai è solo una rampa di lancio per sponsorizzati e figli di papà. tutto falso.
scherzi a parte, non soperchè, lo hanno fatto davvero brutto. 
punto su ciao darwin che mi è semprepiaciuto tantissimo

invece a me sarebbe interessato il cartone. lo show, con ancora sto schifo della hunziker e robaccia simile, farà solo il classico schifosissomo propagandismo pro-immigrazione e anti-salvini.

a me celentano piace molto ma nei film e nella musica. bo vedremo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2019)

Solo io vedo una "velata" somiglianza nei disegni a quelli delle bizzarre avventure di JoJo?

Forse sperano di fare più ascolti così..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Michelle Hunziker e Teo Teocoli si sono ritirati dal progetto (la prima avrebbe intrapreso tale decisione dopo aver letto il copione). A sostituirli, Ambra Angiolini e Nino Frassica.*



Non mi sorprende, se fosse anche un minimo anti consumista il copione, la Hunziker è agli antipodi con certi valori. Personaggio molto oscuro. Sorride sempre per mascherarsi.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende, se fosse anche un minimo anti consumista il copione, la Hunziker è agli antipodi con certi valori. Personaggio molto oscuro. Sorride sempre per mascherarsi.



Fa benissimo. Il comunismo è il male dei popoli, oer fortuna è estinto. Ideologia senza cervello ed iniqua, applicata anche con la violenza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una "velata" somiglianza nei disegni a quelli delle bizzarre avventure di JoJo?
> 
> Forse sperano di fare più ascolti così..



Non solo i disegni, proprio lo stile dei dialoghi mi sembra simile

ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quanto sono brutte poi le musiche? Non ci azzeccano nulla col contesto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fa benissimo. Il comunismo è il male dei popoli, oer fortuna è estinto. Ideologia senza cervello ed iniqua, applicata anche con la violenza



Mi spieghi dove m*****a ho parlato di comunismo?


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi dove m*****a ho parlato di comunismo?



Parlavo di Celentano. Lui lo è


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente va in onda il cartone "*Adrian*" avente protagonista *Adriano Celentano*, con disegni di Milo Manara e musiche di Nicola Piovani e dello stesso Celentano. L'opera animata, in realtà, fungerà da accompagnamento di uno show in diretta, di cui si sa poco o nulla, se non il fatto che sarà trasmesso dal Teatro Camploy di Verona.
> 
> "Adrian" andrà in onda, per nove puntate, a partire da* lunedì 21 e martedì 22 gennaio 2019*, per poi proseguire sempre nella serata del lunedì, in prima serata, su Canale 5.
> 
> ...



Oggi era anche uscita la news, poi smentita, che anche lo stesso Celentano avesse dato buca allo show mettendo nei guai Mediaset.
Poi l'allarme è rientrato.

Peccato fosse falsa, ci sarebbe stato da ridere: dopo l'incessabile pubblicità di questi giorni,e i timpani della gente distrutti  , cancellare lo show (lasciando il solo cartone che non si sa quanto dura in minutaggio) sarebbe stato divertentissimo!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi era anche uscita la news, poi smentita, che anche lo stesso Celentano avesse dato buca allo show mettendo nei guai Mediaset.
> Poi l'allarme è rientrato.
> 
> Peccato fosse falsa, ci sarebbe stato da ridere: dopo l'incessabile pubblicità di questi giorni,e i timpani della gente distrutti  , cancellare lo show (lasciando il solo cartone che non si sa quanto dura in minutaggio) sarebbe stato divertentissimo!


Secondo me, è lo stesso Celentano che sta facendo diffondere notizie false, smentite comprese, per depistare i TG sulla composizione dello show. In pratica, vuole che il pubblico sappia poco o nulla dello spettacolo così la curiosità sarà alle stelle e guardare Adrian sarà inevitabile.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende, se fosse anche un minimo anti consumista il copione, la Hunziker è agli antipodi con certi valori. Personaggio molto oscuro. Sorride sempre per mascherarsi.


No. Stando alle notizie in giro, i due si sono infuriati perchè Celentano tendeva sempre a cambiare il copione nonostante mancassero pochi giorni alla messa in onda.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Manca poco. Al di là di cosa ne uscirà fuori, io sono curiosissimo!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

*Nino Frassica al TG5: "Volete sapere se Celentano sarà sul palco? Celentano c'è sempre. Io non so cosa succede, in teatro metteremo un televisore e vedremo".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Tante critiche sui social. Monologo con Nino Frassica e Francesco Scali adesso.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

*Monologo pro-migranti di Natalino Balasso.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

che pesantezza fin'ora


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

*E' uscito Celentano!!!*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

*Ora il cartone!*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahah il rocker glam che canta i Negramaro è una trashata epica!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah il rocker glam che canta i Negramaro è una trashata epica!!!



c'è un doppio senso? non sono pratico di queste dinamiche


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è un doppio senso? non sono pratico di queste dinamiche


E' tutto così grottesco. Sembra una trollata. Prevedo un tonfo epico comunque, boicottamenti a gogo su twitter nonostante le interazioni.

E questa roba è costata più di Sanremo (20 milioni circa). Ma ci pensano prima di trasmettere certe cose??? No perchè se Canale 5 floppa con uno show del genere con tanto di ritorno di Celentano in persona dopo tanto tempo, sarebbe un danno di immagine pazzesco che non vorrei essere uno di quelli che occupano i vertici dell'azienda.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2019)

*Finita la prima puntata del cartone.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ahhaha comunque è un mezzo ***** il cartone, culi e tette ovunque, prevedo femministe infuriate


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' tutto così grottesco. Sembra una trollata. Prevedo un tonfo epico comunque, boicottamenti a gogo su twitter nonostante le interazioni.
> 
> E questa roba è costata più di Sanremo (20 milioni circa). Ma ci pensano prima di trasmettere certe cose??? No perchè se Canale 5 floppa con uno show del genere con tanto di ritorno di Celentano in persona dopo tanto tempo, sarebbe un danno di immagine pazzesco che non vorrei essere uno di quelli che occupano i vertici dell'azienda.



le atmosfere mi ricordano un po' joan lui. flop pazzesco in italia. 
io l'ho visto solo una volta molti anni fa, ma ce l'ho impresso nel cervello. fa quasi paura quel film. 

il cartone bo per ora è interessante ma niente di nuovo. un po' lento. non deve prolungarlo troppo secondo me


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahhaha comunque è un mezzo ***** il cartone, culi e tette ovunque, prevedo femministe infuriate



si be se avessi avuto 15 anni avrei dovuto fare una scappata in bagno


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2019)

Alla fine com'è stato?
Ho cambiato canale dopo 15-20 minuti, al primo soggetto che Frassica fa entrare nell'Arca.
Se la tv italiana deve svoltare con questa robetta, meglio buttare il televisore dalla finestra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Gennaio 2019)

Dico solo che l'orologiaio sa tenere il tempo

ZA WARUDO

jojo reference confirmed 
[MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dico solo che l'orologiaio sa tenere il tempo
> 
> ZA WARUDO
> 
> ...



TOKI YO TOMARE!!!!

Mi hanno detto tutti che è una cacata però, peccato, tanto bordello per nulla


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

*Ascolti molto sotto le aspettative: 5.997.000 spettatori ed il 21,92% di share lo show e 4.544.000 spettatori (19%) il cartone. Adrian sconfitto già alla prima puntata dalla fiction La Compagnia del Cigno su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 5.219.000 spettatori ed il 21,36% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ascolti molto sotto le aspettative: 5.997.000 spettatori ed il 21,92% di share lo show e 4.544.000 spettatori (19%) il cartone. Adrian sconfitto già alla prima puntata dalla fiction La Compagnia del Cigno su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 5.219.000 spettatori ed il 21,36% di share.*


In pratica Celentano ha fatto una truffa legalizzata a Mediaset che ci è cascata alla grande. Si è intascato milioni di euro per far trasmettere un cartone del tutto inadatto al target della rete ed uno spettacolo senza fare nulla sul palco ed apparire quando vuole lui. 

Il progetto prima era stato proposto pure a Sky, che giustamente l'ha rifiutato, mentre Piersilvio Berlusconi prima lo ha comprato poi ha visto che non era un granchè ed ha provato a salvare il tutto con uno show che non ha fatto neanche 6 milioni. Senza parole!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahhaha comunque è un mezzo ***** il cartone, culi e tette ovunque, prevedo femministe infuriate



Bé ragazzi, la penna è quella di Milo Manara, che vi aspettavate?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In pratica Celentano ha fatto una truffa legalizzata a Mediaset che ci è cascata alla grande. Si è intascato milioni di euro per far trasmettere un cartone del tutto inadatto al target della rete ed uno spettacolo senza fare nulla sul palco ed apparire quando vuole lui.
> 
> Il progetto prima era stato proposto pure a Sky, che giustamente l'ha rifiutato, mentre Piersilvio Berlusconi prima lo ha comprato poi ha visto che non era un granchè ed ha provato a salvare il tutto con uno show che non ha fatto neanche 6 milioni. Senza parole!!!



sky non lo ha rifiutato, lo ha mollato per i ritardi.

comunque io mi chiedo chi nel 2019 guarda ancora la rai.... è incredibile


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sky non lo ha rifiutato, lo ha mollato per i ritardi.
> 
> comunque io mi chiedo chi nel 2019 guarda ancora la rai.... è incredibile


Si, mi sono espresso male ma comunque non puoi pagare 20 milioni per una roba del genere. Per carità, poi vista la robaccia che fanno su canale 5 tutto è ben accetto ma le animazioni sono veramente pessime e pure certe realizzazioni di edifici lasciano a desiderare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sky non lo ha rifiutato, lo ha mollato per i ritardi.
> 
> comunque io mi chiedo chi nel 2019 guarda ancora la rai.... è incredibile



Ma poi non è guardare la RAI...è guardare le porcherie che trasmettono..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi non è guardare la RAI...è guardare le porcherie che trasmettono..


L'Amica Geniale, La Porta Rossa, Coliandro, Rocco Schiavone... Mentre Canale 5 manda in onda ancora dopo 20 anni Barbara D'Urso che fa la dottoressa.

La Rai non è priva di robacce (tipo il programma pomeridiano della Balivo, na roba oscena), ma non bisogna negare neanche che attualmente abbia idee di palinsesto superiori anni luce a Mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

*Il giornalista di Dagospia, Giuseppe Candela, duro su Twitter: "Adrian è una truffa, è l'esempio di clickbaiting televisivo".*


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, mi sono espresso male ma comunque non puoi pagare 20 milioni per una roba del genere. Per carità, poi vista la robaccia che fanno su canale 5 tutto è ben accetto ma le animazioni sono veramente pessime e pure certe realizzazioni di edifici lasciano a desiderare.



io non me ne intendo molto devo essere sincero. guardo più al contenuto, e non è che sia così innovativo per ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'Amica Geniale, La Porta Rossa, Coliandro, Rocco Schiavone*... Mentre Canale 5 manda in onda ancora dopo 20 anni Barbara D'Urso che fa la dottoressa.
> 
> La Rai non è priva di robacce (tipo il programma pomeridiano della Balivo, na roba oscena), ma non bisogna negare neanche che attualmente abbia idee di palinsesto superiori anni luce a Mediaset.



ma cos'è sta roba dai.... bo... ma come la dottoressa eh.... sono programmi inguardabili, a mio parere.

la gente che guarda la rai accende la tv su rai 1 e poi si addormenta, non sa neanche cosa sta guardando


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cos'è sta roba dai.... bo... ma come la dottoressa eh.... sono programmi inguardabili, a mio parere.
> 
> la gente che guarda la rai accende la tv su rai 1 e poi si addormenta, non sa neanche cosa sta guardando



La Rai ti fa addormentare anche durante le partite di calcio, sono proprio vecchi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista di Dagospia, Giuseppe Candela, duro su Twitter: "Adrian è una truffa, è l'esempio di clickbaiting televisivo".*



ok però non capisco la gente cosa si aspetti da un cartone.

poi ok i 20 milioni era meglio che li regalassero a noi per un esterno sinistro.....


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2019)

Allora, lo show è una schifezza e dovrebbero toglierlo 
Il cartone però sinceramente l'ho trovato carino e abbastanza interessante, poi è palesemente ispirato a Jojo e siamo d'accordo, ma l'ho trovato gradevole.
Continuerò a vederlo, ma non lo show.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Allora, lo show è una schifezza e dovrebbero toglierlo
> Il cartone però sinceramente l'ho trovato carino e abbastanza interessante, poi è palesemente ispirato a Jojo e siamo d'accordo, ma l'ho trovato gradevole.
> Continuerò a vederlo, ma non lo show.



anche per me lo show non ha senso


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Allora, lo show è una schifezza e dovrebbero toglierlo
> Il cartone però sinceramente l'ho trovato carino e abbastanza interessante, poi è palesemente ispirato a Jojo e siamo d'accordo, ma l'ho trovato gradevole.
> Continuerò a vederlo, ma non lo show.


Concordo con te. Lo show avrebbe senso solo se, magari, Celentano in persona si presentasse sul palco per dare un anticipazione del cartone con un esibizione canora come finale.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che roba è sto anime? Celentano che si trasforma in super Sayan?


----------



## sacchino (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. Lo show avrebbe senso solo se, magari, Celentano in persona si presentasse sul palco per dare un anticipazione del cartone con un esibizione canora come finale.



L'auditel ha premiato lo show e non il cartone........povera italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> L'auditel ha premiato lo show e non il cartone........povera italia.



per forza la gente è troppo ignorante per capire che in un cartone ci può essere qualcosa di più interessante che in uno show.
cartone=bambinata. neanche li capiscono i cartoni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per forza la gente è troppo ignorante per capire che in un cartone ci può essere qualcosa di più interessante che in uno show.
> cartone=bambinata. neanche li capiscono i cartoni



Esatto, il cartone è stereotipato e viene considerato una roba per bambini da molte persone over 40.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2019)

Sono da valutare i dati audience di domani, dopo il secondo episodio. Lo show ha fatto ascolti altissimi per la curiosità su Celentano e il marketing incessante. 
L'ho guardato addirittura io per curiosità... ora piuttosto di guardare mezzo secondo dello show pre cartone guardo veramente la dottoressa Giò.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> L'auditel ha premiato lo show e non il cartone........povera italia.


Beh era ovvio, perchè la gente voleva vedere Celentano cantare, specie gli anziani e ciò non è successo ed infatti tutti sono rimasti delusi. Il cartone per me non è andato così male eh, ha pur sempre fatto il 20% quasi se conferma questi dati è comunque buono. Era stimato a 4 milioni e li ha fatti, il problema è che non puoi stimare una cosa costata così tanto a soli 4 milioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh era ovvio, perchè la gente voleva vedere Celentano cantare, specie gli anziani e ciò non è successo ed infatti tutti sono rimasti delusi. Il cartone per me non è andato così male eh, ha pur sempre fatto il 20% quasi se conferma questi dati è comunque buono. Era stimato a 4 milioni e li ha fatti, *il problema è che non puoi stimare una cosa costata così tanto a soli 4 milioni*.



Vabbé ma che diamine non è che si deve sempre e solo guardare al guadagno..hanno proposto una cosa diversa..originale per certi versi..apprezzo molto più una cosa simile, seppur zeppa di difetti, che l'ennesima fiction sulla mafia con ascolti boom e i solito 4 attori che scimmiottano gli accenti del sud..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma che diamine non è che si deve sempre e solo guardare al guadagno..hanno proposto una cosa diversa..originale per certi versi..apprezzo molto più una cosa simile, seppur zeppa di difetti, che l'ennesima fiction sulla mafia con ascolti boom e i solito 4 attori che scimmiottano gli accenti del sud..


Io sono d'accordo con te, però questo programma peserà così tanto sulle casse Mediaset (che ha prima acquistato il cartone senza neanche vederlo, poi pessimista sugli ascolti ci ha messo lo show di mezzo) che una roba come questa non la vedremo mai più. Anzi, già è stato annunciato Uomini e Donne al venerdì sera da febbraio. 

Che poi io penso che si potrebbe fare roba di qualità spendendo molto meno. Sono le idee che mancano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te, però questo programma peserà così tanto sulle casse Mediaset (che ha prima acquistato il cartone senza neanche vederlo, poi pessimista sugli ascolti ci ha messo lo show di mezzo) che una roba come questa non la vedremo mai più. Anzi, già è stato annunciato Uomini e Donne al venerdì sera da febbraio.
> 
> Che poi io penso che si potrebbe fare roba di qualità spendendo molto meno. Sono le idee che mancano.



Guarda, io la tv "generalista" non la seguo da anni (salvo alcune porcherie che devo concedere a mia moglie) ma preferisco se fanno in un anno 2-3 gemme e il resto porcheria che una miriade di porcate semi decenti ma alla fine tutte uguali e senza alcun valore artistico..

Alla fine è come lo stato che paga i servizi coi soldi dei fumatori...se per finanziare tre programmi top poi sfrutto i ritardati che guardano maria de filippi ok..io di certo non lo faccio!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono da valutare i dati audience di domani, dopo il secondo episodio. *Lo show ha fatto ascolti altissimi per la curiosità su Celentano* e il marketing incessante.
> L'ho guardato addirittura io per curiosità... ora piuttosto di guardare mezzo secondo dello show pre cartone guardo veramente la dottoressa Giò.


Gli ascolti dello spettacolo sono stati buoni, ma non così alti. Hanno fatto molto meno di una prima tv di Don Matteo e pareggiato con la fiction di Rai 1. Uno come Celentano doveva farti minimo il 30%. Secondo me molta gente ha cambiato già durante lo show senza aspettare il cartone che forse ne è stato penalizzato da tutto questo, quando invece il live doveva fare l'effetto contrario ossia dare il miglior traino all'"anime".


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io la tv "generalista" non la seguo da anni (salvo alcune porcherie che devo concedere a mia moglie) ma preferisco se fanno in un anno *2-3 gemme* e il resto porcheria che una miriade di porcate semi decenti ma alla fine tutte uguali e senza alcun valore artistico..
> 
> Alla fine è come lo stato che paga i servizi coi soldi dei fumatori...se per finanziare tre programmi top poi sfrutto i ritardati che guardano maria de filippi ok..io di certo non lo faccio!


Per "Gemme" intendi lei ?


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli ascolti dello spettacolo sono stati buoni, ma non così alti. Hanno fatto molto meno di una prima tv di Don Matteo e pareggiato con la fiction di Rai 1. Uno come Celentano doveva farti minimo il 30%. Secondo me molta gente ha cambiato già durante lo show senza aspettare il cartone che forse ne è stato penalizzato da tutto questo, quando invece il live doveva fare l'effetto contrario ossia dare il miglior traino all'"anime".



Io sono uno di quelli, dopo 15 minuti di show ho cambiato canale.
Mi spiace per il cartone che poteva essere l'unica cosa ad interessarmi, ma da canale 5 me ne sono ben tenuto alla larga per tutta la serata.
Che poi anche il cartone, dagli spezzoni/spot visti fino a ieri, mi sembrava più che altro un mix di cose già viste mille volte, in primo luogo V per Vendetta ed in parte Hunger Games.


----------



## evangel33 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Oh vi dirò a me il cartone è piaciuto.
Spero solo che anche stasera lo vedrò da solo perché vedere insieme alla mia famiglia tutte quelle scene di sesso a casaccio mi crea disagio ahahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per "Gemme" intendi lei ?



Per fortuna non so chi sia!


----------



## Lambro (22 Gennaio 2019)

Gli show di celentano mancano tutti di verve di ritmo , sono intrisi di una specie di recita teatrale che non fa mai ridere nè emozionare.
Senza contare le sue chiaccherate con vari personaggi dello spettacolo.
Adriano doveva cantare e fare l'attore comico.
stop.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista di Dagospia, Giuseppe Candela, duro su Twitter: "Adrian è una truffa, è l'esempio di clickbaiting televisivo".*



Non l'ho guardato e non lo farò, ma che fosse una sorta di clickbaiting televisivo si capiva dalla trovata oscena del volume alzato durante lo spot. Oltre a disturbare lo spettatore interessato ad altri programmi (nel mio caso qualche film su Iris), ti rendi pure antipatico e dài l'idea di uno che alza la voce come unico metodo per rendere interessante ciò che non lo è. Celentano è stato sicuramente furbo a vendere sta roba a mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

*Ecco il grafico della curva riguardante lo share (quella di Canale 5 è l'arancione, la blu di Rai 1), Celentano sempre più giù con il passare dei minuti fino al picco negativo del 12%. Oggi rischio debacle e siamo solo alla prima di nove puntate, in attesa della seconda di stasera:
*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

E' iniziato! Sempre gli stessi di ieri a quanto pare...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Si inizia con Giovanni di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Ancora la stessa cosa di ieri... Questi vogliono far scappare pure quei pochi rimasti a guardare!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahah Celentano con una "confessione" a "Don Frassica" ha perculato Mediaset. Genio!


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2019)

S'è trasformato in Super Sajan?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

stasera è più carino


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

*Celentano appare di nuovo!*


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2019)

Non capisco queste continue standing ovation ogni volta che entra in scena.
Sembra un congresso di fan di Silvio ai tempi d'oro.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo episodio del cartone divertentissimo, molto meglio del primo di ieri. Anche lo show è migliore della puntata precedente, ma comunque mi ha fatto sbadigliare lo stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo episodio del cartone divertentissimo, molto meglio del primo di ieri. Anche lo show è migliore della puntata precedente, ma comunque mi ha fatto sbadigliare lo stesso.



si bello stasera.

però troppo lungo a mio parere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> S'è trasformato in Super Sajan?



No si è trasformato in... Volpe. Una specie di Zorro/Batman mascherato.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2019)

Imbarazzante


----------



## bmb (23 Gennaio 2019)

Troppo elevato a livello intellettuale per essere capito dal popolo di Temptation Island. E lo dico da fan del Celentano cantante, non di certo del Celentano politico.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2019)

*Grave (ma prevedibile viste le critiche e la curva calante del debutto) flop di ascolti per la seconda puntata di Adrian: lo show "Aspettando Adrian" ha realizzato 3.965.000 spettatori pari al 15% di share, mentre il cartone animato solo 2.887.000 spettatori (13.3% di share). Adrian è stato battuto per la seconda volta di fila da Rai 1, che ha trasmesso in prima visione il film tv Liberi di Scegliere con Alessandro Preziosi (4.179.000 spettatori e 17.7% di share).*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me questo show è una trollata. Troppo stupido per essere vero.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo show è una trollata. Troppo stupido per essere vero.


E' una truffa legale di Celentano a Mediaset. Sky, che si è tolta di mezzo, starà stappando lo champagne.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' una truffa legale di Celentano a Mediaset. Sky, che si è tolta di mezzo, starà stappando lo champagne.



Complimenti al grandissimo PierSilvio Berlusconi. A luglio ha speso un barca di soldi per Balalaika, oggi il duo devastante La Dottoressa Giò-Adrian. Peggio dell'Inter quando ha preso nella stessa sessione di calciomercato Joao Mario e Gabigol.


----------



## sacchino (24 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Complimenti al grandissimo PierSilvio Berlusconi. A luglio ha speso un barca di soldi per Balalaika, oggi il duo devastante La Dottoressa Giò-Adrian. Peggio dell'Inter quando ha preso nella stessa sessione di calciomercato Joao Mario e Gabigol.



Io non sarei mai arrivato a cotanto paragone.


----------



## Goro (24 Gennaio 2019)

20 milioni di euro giusto? Che brutta fine questo mondo


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> 20 milioni di euro giusto? Che brutta fine questo mondo


Si, più di Sanremo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, più di Sanremo...



si ma almeno questo non lo paghiamo noi, a differenza di quello schifo di san remo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahah guardate qua. Piersilvio letteralmente umiliato ed al perculamento storico in questo video.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah guardate qua. Piersilvio letteralmente umiliato ed al perculamento storico in questo video.



Ahahahah fantastico


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2019)

*Milo Manara prende le distanze dal cartone: "Ho consegnato i disegni, ma non mi sono occupato delle animazioni".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che è sto schifo Radical Chic ??? 

Ridicolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2019)

show inguardabile. e stasera è peso anche il cartone


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2019)

*Ascolti sempre più in discesa: 11% lo show (nonostante Celentano abbia cantato come volevano i suoi fans) e 10% il cartone.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che è sto schifo Radical Chic ???
> 
> Ridicolo


Ho visto la parte del monologo di quell'attrice romana, una roba imbarazzante e frivola. Che poi già la Cortellesi al David di Donatello fece un discorso simile, quindi dava solo la sensazione di brutta copia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la parte del monologo di quell'attrice romana, una roba imbarazzante e frivola. Che poi già la Cortellesi al David di Donatello fece un discorso simile, quindi dava solo la sensazione di brutta copia.



Non hai visto il resto! Lunghi monologhi dei comici con battute vecchissime per arrivare alle seguenti conclusioni:
- Gli italiani sono un popolo di ignoranti e analfabeti.
- I pullman riempiti di migranti sono come la Shoah nazista.
- Il decreto sicurezza è idiota.
- La razza umana deve prendere esempio dai vegetali, visto che in un bosco tutte le piante si integrano e comunicano tra loro. (ok, proverò allora a piantare degli alberi e delle piante africane nel mio orto e nel mio boschetto, per vedere come crescono bene nel nostro territorio )

E poi il cartone.... dopo la Volpe, Adrian diventa "Darian", LA BEFANA. E' tutto stupendo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Alla fine l'ho guardato tutto. Celentano ha profetizzato le restrizioni covid, pazzesco. Solo che si parla di 2068 e non di 2020. Quando si è parlato di coprifuoco, mi sono messo le mani nei capelli, stessa cosa per gli infiltrati nelle manifestazioni. Alla fine ci sta come cartone. Tra le pecche c'è una sceneggiatura un po' sempliciotta, mentre ho trovato eccezionale Alessio Boni nei riassunti che precedono gli episodi.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'ho guardato tutto. Celentano *ha profetizzato* le restrizioni covid, pazzesco. Solo che si parla di 2068 e non di 2020. Quando si è parlato di coprifuoco, mi sono messo le mani nei capelli, stessa cosa per gli infiltrati nelle manifestazioni. Alla fine ci sta come cartone. Tra le pecche c'è una sceneggiatura un po' sempliciotta, mentre ho trovato eccezionale Alessio Boni nei riassunti che precedono gli episodi.


Anche il nome del villain: DRAnGHestein. Pazzesco!


----------

